# Need parts for two vintage lathes



## muddler6 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hello fellow woodworkers, new to the forum, sort of, have looked on here before but a new member.
I have two old wood lathes that I need a few parts for.

The first is a Sears Robuck 103.21600 (also crosses over with a Dunlap model). Need the drive center, tail stock hand wheel and a couple nuts to make it original.

The second is a Craftsman 103.21270 need to get bearings, head stock hand wheel, live center (may settle for a new MT1 center) and a couple other small parts.

I am keeping an eye on ebay, but if anyone knows of any other resources to find parts I would appreciate it. Would rather get original parts than get a machine shop to make them. Would like to do a complete restoration on them both.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Nuts and handwheels are pretty standard and can be found at places like Graingers, McMaster Carr, and other similar places (nuts are a standard hardware store item). The handwheel might not be original, but will work just fine.

As for the odd-ball stuff specific to the machine, you could post a WTB ad over at the OWWM site. Manuals and parts diagrams can be found at the VM site.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Bearings, centers, and most nuts, will be off the shelf items. Everything else eBay is your best bet.

I had a Craftsman 103, (1958)
Bearings were 6203-3/4 ZZ
This is a mixed units (metric + inch) bearing, a 6203 bearing with special 3/4" bore size. I don't know why such things exist, but they do. Centers are Morse taper #1. Threads are 3/4"-16 tpi.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Bearings were 6203-3/4 ZZ
> This is a mixed units (metric + inch) bearing, a 6203 bearing with special 3/4" bore size. I don't know why such things exist, but they do. Centers are Morse taper #1. Threads are 3/4"-16 tpi.


Not sure about the 21270 (can't locate a manual - are you sure it's not a *109*.21270, which is a metal turning lathe?), but the 21600 has bronze sleeve bearings, spur center is held on using a set screw (not threaded), and I don't believe the tailstock has a taper.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> - are you sure it s not a *109*.21270,
> 
> - MrUnix


I'm sure mine wasn't, lol. Did you mean to ask the OP?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> I'm sure mine wasn't, lol. Did you mean to ask the OP?
> - Rick M


Yes… sorry for the confusion. The only 21270 model I could find was a 109.21270 (which indicates it was made by Double A products) and was a metal turning lathe. Hard to tell what is needed when you can't actually verify what machine is being asked about 

Here is the 109.21270 (picture from the VM site):









Cheers,
Brad


----------



## muddler6 (Mar 25, 2017)

Thank You all for the useful info!! and yes I did cross up my lathe model numbers, I do also have a 109.21270, although no where near the condition of the one above this post. The other lathe I need parts for is actually a 103.23180. (too many lathes to keep track of in my old mind)
I did just buy a drive center on ebay for the 103.21600. I will see what hand wheels I can come up with from the other sites, or flea market season is approaching in Pennsylvania. I am not going to be doing the restorations for a while yet, but like to have all the parts I think I will need ahead of time.
Thanks again everyone, and if anyone does have any parts specific to these (Craftsman 103.2160 and 103.23180)
Feel free to message me and maybe we can work something out.
Happy turning!!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

If you have the early 103 without threads or ball bearings, and if it doesn't have sentimental value, I would sell it and not spend a dollar on it if you're planning on using it as a lathe.

http://thewoodknack.blogspot.com/p/how-to-buy-vintage-lathe.html


----------



## muddler6 (Mar 25, 2017)

While I appreciate your opinion, I got them both fairly cheap, and I think I can bring them back to life, and maybe give them to a young woodworker to get started, that and I am a bit of a tool junky, planning to do the restorations over the next winter. I have two midi lathes and a shopsmith that I can personally turn with, but I love old tools and the history and evolution of the craft.


----------



## muddler6 (Mar 25, 2017)

I did some measurements on the parts that I need and can cross reference other makers with similar parts now.


----------

